# Ich werd noch wahnsinnig (dreckiges Trikot waschen)



## elmono (1. November 2008)

Ich habe letztes Wochenende in Winterberg mein Royal Race Jersey (weiß) so richtig schön eingesaut. So weit, so gut, nur krieg ich die Schlammflecken nicht mehr raus.

Mittlerweile habe ich das Teil schon 3x gewaschen und sogar extra so ein tolles Produkt wie Vanish Oxy Action gekauft. Das Ergebnis ist das gleiche, "Schatten" von den Schlammflecken auf Brust und Rücken bleiben gut sichtbar.

Wie kriege ich das Teil wieder richtig sauber? Irgendwelche Geheimtricks?

Zur Veranschaulichung, das hier ist das Trikot:


----------



## norman68 (1. November 2008)

Dr. Beckmanns Fleckenschere 

Mir wär es wurscht wenn da noch Flecken drinn sind kommen ja eh wieder welche rein. Doch würde ich an deiner Stelle nicht all zu scharfe Reinigungsmittel versuchen könnte der Stoff über nehmen. Wie warm hast du es denn gewaschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (1. November 2008)

Es ist mir aber leider nicht wurscht. Das Teil ist recht neu, und sieht mit den Flecken halt hässlich aus.

Ich habs 2x mit 30° und 1x mit 40° gewaschen (im Etikett stehen 30°).


----------



## speedy_j (1. November 2008)

ich schmeiß meine dreckigen trikots gleich weg und zieh ein frisches neues aus dem schrank an.


----------



## norman68 (1. November 2008)

elmono schrieb:


> Es ist mir aber leider nicht wurscht. Das Teil ist recht neu, und sieht mit den Flecken halt hässlich aus.
> 
> Ich habs 2x mit 30° und 1x mit 40° gewaschen (im Etikett stehen 30°).



Tja ist dann zwar ärgerlich aber so ist das dann wohl mit der schönen Modefarbe weis und einen Sport wo man Dreck fast nicht vermeiden kann. Versuch es bei 60° mehr wie eingehen kann es ja nicht.


----------



## fl1p (1. November 2008)

Über Nacht schön einweichen lassen und dann mit einer Nagelbürste drauf rumschrubben.


----------



## S.D. (1. November 2008)

Ich hab auch ein weißes Trikot und die Flecken bleiben immer noch etwas sichtbar.
Stört mich im Prinzip nicht, werde mir aber trotzdem keine helle Bike-Klamotten mehr zulegen.

Gruß


----------



## ewoq (1. November 2008)

vergiss es...

selbst mit vorwaschspray und bleichen ist da meistens nix zu machen


----------



## Neo22 (1. November 2008)

Aufn Trikot kannst du nicht "rumschrubben" sieht nacher zeimlich wüst aus wenn du die fasern rausziehst....frag in der Reinigung die können die bestimmt helfen bzw. Tipps geben


----------



## OLB EMan (1. November 2008)

wichtig is den dreck nicht zulange drauf zu lassen ... also schnell waschen.

hab gute erfolge damit gehabt, das trikot über nacht in nem eimer, mit relativ hoher waschmittelkonzentration einzuweichen. danach einfach waschen und hoffen


----------



## cosy (1. November 2008)

@ elmono: probiers einfach mal mit ganz ordinärer Gallseife. Gibts in jeder Drogerie und kostet irgendwas um die 1 - 2 . Einfach gut einseifen und auswaschen. Damit bekomm ich auch Ölschmiere u.ä. weg.

Gruß

Cosy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neo22 (1. November 2008)

Weiche das Trikot in einer Mischung 90 % Wasser 10 % Cola über Nacht ein.
Dann normal waschen.
Quelle-Tennisspieler zT auf Asche.
obs hilft ?keine ahnung


----------



## Blaustich (1. November 2008)

Evtl. hilft auch das hier
Meine Mom  tröpfelt immer etwas Chlorix auf die Flecken (unbedingt sparsam sein und drauf achten, dass das Chlorix nicht an die farbigen Stellen kommt!) und bürstelt mit einer Fingernagelbürste etwas drüber - dann kommt's gleich in die Waschmaschine.
Jedoch hab ich keine Ahnung, ob das die Atmungsaktivität oder die Stabilität des Stoffes beeinträchtigt...

MfG, Alex =)


----------



## marcy2 (1. November 2008)

Ich würde sagen, 60Grad Wäsche. Meine Teamklamotten sind auch weiß, wenn nicht richtig sauber nach 40Grad Wäsche, kommen die in die 60grad Maschine. Sind danach wieder wunderschön weiß. Können die ab. Gehen auch nicht ein.


----------



## gloshabigur (1. November 2008)

Vielleicht wird Dir ja auf der http://www.hausfrauenseite.de/ geholfen. MTB-Sport ist halt mir Dreck verbunden. Das muss man schon aushalten können .


----------



## elmono (1. November 2008)

Verdammt, mir hat keiner gesagt, dass ich beim Biken dreckig werde. Muss ich wohl doch mit Ballett anfangen.

Danke für die übrigen Tipps, das Teil weicht gerade ein, und ich guck dann mal obs wieder sauber wird. Das ist auf jeden Fall mein erstes und letztes weißes Trikot.


----------



## swe68 (1. November 2008)

cosy schrieb:


> @ elmono: probiers einfach mal mit ganz ordinärer Gallseife. Gibts in jeder Drogerie und kostet irgendwas um die 1 - 2 . Einfach gut einseifen und auswaschen. Damit bekomm ich auch Ölschmiere u.ä. weg.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Cosy



Gallseife verwende ich auch immer für dreckige Sachen. Ich wasche es aber nicht aus, sondern lasse es schön einweichen und werfe es mit Gallseife in die Waschmaschine.
Da er es aber nun ein paar mal gewaschen hat, ist es zu spät dafür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhetl (1. November 2008)

Also ich würde das Trikot auch über nacht in Wasser einweichen mit Waschpulver. Ich habe so meine leicht angegrauten weißen Arbeits-T-Shirts auch wieder weiß bekommen. Danach wie angegeben in der Waschmaschine waschen, vielleicht mit etwas Fleckensalz.

Gruß

Maik, der so seine verdreckten Schuhe wieder sauber bekommen hat....


----------



## Yossarian (1. November 2008)

Schlamm sollte solche Verfärbungen eigentlich nicht auslösen. Es sei denn, es war öliger Schlamm. 
Das geht mit der Zeit schon wieder raus. 
Willst du es beschleunigen, leg es in Waschmittellauge ein und häng es naß (Waschmittel nicht auswaschen) an die Sonne und lass es ein paar Tage hängen.


----------



## triptonight (2. November 2008)

Wenn du das Trikot in Wasser einlegst, nimm statt normalen Wasser Mineralwasser mit ordentlich Kohlensäure.


----------



## Rokkshox (2. November 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich schmeiß meine dreckigen trikots gleich weg und zieh ein frisches neues aus dem schrank an.




Hmm, hier sind wirklich ein paar nützliche Tipps für Hausmänner dabei. 

BTW neben einem MTB mit weißer Rahmenfarbe würde ich mir für den Geländeeinsatz
nie helle Klamotten zulegen.


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## _mike_ (3. November 2008)

swe68 schrieb:


> Gallseife verwende ich auch immer für dreckige Sachen. Ich wasche es aber nicht aus, sondern lasse es schön einweichen und werfe es mit Gallseife in die Waschmaschine.
> Da er es aber nun ein paar mal gewaschen hat, ist es zu spät dafür.



Yep! Gallseife drauf und mit Bürste einmassieren, einweichen lassen und dann in die Waschmaschine, evtl. noch etwas Oxi Action bei.
Damit bekomme ich auch aus meinen weißen/hellgrauen Trickots ALLE Schlammspritzer raus.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. November 2008)

Rokkshox schrieb:


> ...
> 
> BTW neben einem MTB mit weißer Rahmenfarbe würde ich mir für den Geländeeinsatz
> nie helle Klamotten zulegen.
> ...



Warum? (Mal abgesehen davon, daß es zur Modefarbe geworden ist, die man an jeder Ecke sieht.)

Ab und zu ein bißchen mit Gallseife eingepinselt, über nacht in Waschmittellauge einlegen, bei 60° durch die Waschanlage, und alles ist wieder sauber. 

Ernsthaft: Mein weißes ist deutlich leichter zu putzen als das schwarze. Beim schwarzen sieht man nämlich im nassen Zustand den Dreck kaum noch und bekommt dann nicht alles weg. Ist es dann wieder trocken, sieht es wieder dreckig aus, voller Schlieren.
Beim weißen finde ich das deutlich einfacher.

Sattel, Trikot, Griffe, Lenkerband etc. würde ich mir aber auch nicht in weiß kaufen.


----------



## soulseller (4. November 2008)

wenns ne richtig schlammige tour war leg ich mich ersma in die heisse badewanne und pinkel ins wasser. die mischung aus shampoo pinkel und seife hat bis jetzt jedes trikot wieder weiss gekriegt.


----------



## Rokkshox (4. November 2008)

soulseller schrieb:


> wenns ne richtig schlammige tour war leg ich mich ersma in die heisse badewanne
> und pinkel ins wasser. die mischung aus shampoo pinkel und seife hat bis jetzt
> jedes trikot wieder weiss gekriegt.


Ernsthaft?!? 


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## trek 6500 (10. November 2008)

..hatte das problem mal bei ner hellen bike shorts . 3 maliges waschen bei 30 grad hat nix genutzt - gallseife schon !!! teufelszeug !


----------

